# Electrical Power Pe Exam Results



## Wildsoldier PE (Dec 14, 2011)

I passed , i passed Kentucky just recieved

(null)


----------



## Jordan S (Dec 15, 2011)

I passed as well...Ohio. Frankly I was somewhat surprised I passed. I was fully prepared to have to take it again in April, as the afternoon session crushed me.


----------



## blingdogg (Dec 15, 2011)

I passed too. Took it in michigan but live in florida. O what a feeling!


----------



## vdubEE (Dec 15, 2011)

Oklahoma results reported.

I am one of the happy ones that passed as well! So relieved to know that I will not have to worry about this test again!!!

Congrats to all that passed and good luck to the ones who have not had their results reported yet.

Everyone have a safe and Merry Christmas!!


----------



## blingdogg (Dec 15, 2011)

Yeah!! you too. Feel like a 1000lb gorrilla just came off my back. I was iffy about it. I knew better than the first time when i finished the morning section in two hours lol


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (Dec 15, 2011)

I can not believe this i pass and i couldnt sleep at night if i sleep 2 hours was to much. But i feel soooo good! I wish good luck to the other members of this forum!!

(null)


----------



## SparkyJ (Dec 15, 2011)

We have snail-mail notification from the state board here, so I have to wait for a letter to find out.

I don't think I'll be too excited if I passed, as my current employer has already said getting the license won't result in a bonus, raise, promotion, or change in job function. By the same token, it doesn't much matter if I failed. Neither my supervisor nor his boss (department manager) has ever held a P.E. license.

Given the way things are in the industry, I figure it would be a good thing to have in case I get laid off again.


----------



## R2KBA (Dec 15, 2011)

Passed in TX. Here they give us our score, too.


----------



## frandays (Dec 15, 2011)

SI SI!!! PASE! PASE! Y ni siquiera se hablar Ingles!!!!!!!!

SI VA!!

Frandays from TX


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (Dec 15, 2011)

Naaa no puedo creer q un PE no sepa hablar ingles y solo espanol

(null)


----------



## KSU-EE (Dec 15, 2011)

Good job to all who passed. I unfortunately failed (in TX) and that was my first time and i took the TestMasters course. The afternoon section destroyed my score. It's a shame we can't discuss questions that came on the exam on this board, because i really want to know how anyone figured out the economics and harmonics problems.

I will be re-taking it in April with better preparation on the questions that came on the exam. You kinda have to ace the morning section and do so-so on the afternoon to guarantee passing. Looking at my scores, i am guessing that having at least 50/80 will get you a passing score, at least that's my observation.

Raise or no raise, having a PE is great to have. Good luck to all those failed and hope you prepare better next time now that you saw the problems from another planet questions. I am still baffled about how good of an engineer i would be if i guessed right on the afternoon questions and got a passing score.


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (Dec 15, 2011)

Sorry to hear that KSU. I have to say afternoon was hard hard hard and fustrating for me also i still dont know how i pass i guess i was close to the non passing score ... Never give up!

(null)


----------



## knd107 (Dec 15, 2011)

People that passed or failed .... mind posting your scores??


----------



## vdubEE (Dec 15, 2011)

SparkyJ said:


> I don't think I'll be too excited if I passed, as my current employer has already said getting the license won't result in a bonus, raise, promotion, or change in job function. By the same token, it doesn't much matter if I failed. Neither my supervisor nor his boss (department manager) has ever held a P.E. license.


There are a few jobs (like consulting or design engineer) were having a PE will bring more money, higher positions, and better promotions while some jobs do not really care about the PE. Having a PE will never be a bad thing for you or your career.

My current job does not really require having a PE and they do not reward you for getting it. However to get above a certain grade level or be a supervisor, the PE is a requirement.

Keep your head up, study on the things you missed, and attack!!! I can say I was not feeling real good about my chances of passing after the test. My only happy thought after the test was 'I had felt really bad about some tests during college that I ended up passing so I was hoping this was one of those cases'.



knd107 said:


> People that passed or failed .... mind posting your scores??


People that pass do not get scores. The inner-Engineer really wants to know what my score was though. However, I will happily take just passing.


----------



## knd107 (Dec 15, 2011)

R2KBA said:


> Passed in TX. Here they give us our score, too.


yeah, I thought that too. But R2KBA said that they gave him his score.


----------



## Sparky07 (Dec 15, 2011)

KSU-EE said:


> Good job to all who passed. I unfortunately failed (in TX) and that was my first time and i took the TestMasters course. The afternoon section destroyed my score. It's a shame we can't discuss questions that came on the exam on this board, because i really want to know how anyone figured out the economics and harmonics problems.
> 
> I will be re-taking it in April with better preparation on the questions that came on the exam. You kinda have to ace the morning section and do so-so on the afternoon to guarantee passing. Looking at my scores, i am guessing that having at least 50/80 will get you a passing score, at least that's my observation.
> 
> Raise or no raise, having a PE is great to have. Good luck to all those failed and hope you prepare better next time now that you saw the problems from another planet questions. I am still baffled about how good of an engineer i would be if i guessed right on the afternoon questions and got a passing score.



I too will be retaking it this April. I feel that this time around I just need to study more, and make better reference pages and tabs for my books. I don't feel that the exam I took was overly hard, I just wasn't as prepared as I should have been. I was over confident because the sample exam was soooooo easy that I didn't really study enough.


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (Dec 15, 2011)

On my part they didnt provide me with a passing score they just said PASS no score so no where to tell how close to the cut score i was

(null)


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 15, 2011)

Congrats to those who passed. Still waiting for Massachusetts to release the results. NCEES's site has crashed. So no new info just yet.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 15, 2011)

it usually does crash this time each cycle.


----------



## SparkyJ (Dec 15, 2011)

vdubEE said:


> SparkyJ said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think I'll be too excited if I passed, as my current employer has already said getting the license won't result in a bonus, raise, promotion, or change in job function. By the same token, it doesn't much matter if I failed. Neither my supervisor nor his boss (department manager) has ever held a P.E. license.
> ...


Actually, I do design work at a consulting MEP firm.

The company policy seems to be that only a few people are allowed to sign drawings, and they are all senior-level bosses who have been with the company a long time. They also make no distinction in job descriptions/duties between "designer" (two-year tech school grad) and "engineer" (B.S. degree) beyond giving them different titles. Either can also be promoted to project manager, group leader, VP, etc. The overall boss of the EE department is not even eligible to sit for the F.E. or P.E. exams because of his academic background.

So it's pretty clear to me that getting the P.E. license won't make any difference if I stay at my current job.


----------



## SparkyJ (Dec 15, 2011)

KSU-EE said:


> Good job to all who passed. I unfortunately failed (in TX) and that was my first time and i took the TestMasters course. The afternoon section destroyed my score. It's a shame we can't discuss questions that came on the exam on this board, because i really want to know how anyone figured out the economics and harmonics problems.


I still don't know the first thing about how to do harmonics problems. Economics isn't a strong suit of mine, either, but I was able to solve one of the problems with a formula I found in the official FE reference book I brought.

Care to share your score? Like the others, I'm curious to find out what the highest failing score is so I can deduce the passing score.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 15, 2011)

Congratulations to all the new EE PEs!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vdubEE (Dec 15, 2011)

SparkyJ said:


> Actually, I do design work at a consulting MEP firm.
> 
> The company policy seems to be that only a few people are allowed to sign drawings, and they are all senior-level bosses who have been with the company a long time. They also make no distinction in job descriptions/duties between "designer" (two-year tech school grad) and "engineer" (B.S. degree) beyond giving them different titles. Either can also be promoted to project manager, group leader, VP, etc. The overall boss of the EE department is not even eligible to sit for the F.E. or P.E. exams because of his academic background.
> 
> So it's pretty clear to me that getting the P.E. license won't make any difference if I stay at my current job.


Wow that is an interesting setup for your company. When I worked as an EE for a consulting/design firm, there were lots of people that were PE's and all of them signed documents/drawings. All Department Heads, Project Managers and Senior Engineers had to be a PE and they typically signed their own drawing and spec packages. The President and Vice-President hardly signed any drawings or specs and were mainly involved in marketing and getting new jobs.

My old company also had plenty of distinction between designer, drafters, techs, and many levels of Engineers employeed there. I do not think designers, techs or drafters would ever make it past having the word "senior" attached to their title. I still say that having your PE will never be a negative for you. It just might not help you in your current job.


----------



## Jordan S (Dec 15, 2011)

vdubEE...you wouldn't happen to be a photographer, would you? (username similarity to another board I frequent).


----------



## SparkyJ (Dec 15, 2011)

vdubEE said:


> SparkyJ said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, I do design work at a consulting MEP firm.
> ...


The places I've worked previously were like you described -- they did make a distinction between engineers and non-engineers.

What I find really interesting is that at my current company, one of the principals is a member of the state board of engineering. I figured he would be someone who would really encourage/require licensing among the engineers at his own company, but I guess not.


----------



## R2KBA (Dec 15, 2011)

knd107 said:


> R2KBA said:
> 
> 
> > Passed in TX. Here they give us our score, too.
> ...


They do. I am preparing a screenshot. Please don't look at my score if you didn't pass.


----------



## vdubEE (Dec 15, 2011)

Jordan S said:


> vdubEE...you wouldn't happen to be a photographer, would you? (username similarity to another board I frequent).


No. While I do have a very nice DSLR, my photography skills are more on the instantamatic level!!!


----------



## dmann921 (Dec 15, 2011)

I failed again 49/80. I improved by one pt. Didn't do too hot on Instruments and Measurements, and the three T&amp;D subject areas. No matter how hard I study, I still couldn't improve my score in those areas, any one have tips on those topics as far as books/study materials? 

Also, I had sold some of my books to a fellow EB member because I thought I was surely going to pass this go around. Oh well, back to studying and agonizing over my failure.


----------



## BamaBino (Dec 15, 2011)

How did y'all find out? I think in Alabama, we are not notified by NCEES. I assume we get a letter from the state board.


----------



## TFT (Dec 16, 2011)

I Passed! Florida results out get'em while there hot.


----------



## Hutch726 (Dec 16, 2011)

Florida Results are in everyone!

Electrical Power with a passing score.

God I am happy!!!

Thank you so much for all the help everyone!!!!


----------



## knd107 (Dec 16, 2011)

R2KBA said:


> knd107 said:
> 
> 
> > R2KBA said:
> ...


R2KBA, you are killing me. I didn't get my score yet but .... damn.


----------



## snerts50 (Dec 16, 2011)

PASSED

MA Results are in.

Congrats everyone and thanks for all of the help. Holy crap that was terrifying...


----------



## R2KBA (Dec 16, 2011)

knd107 said:


> R2KBA said:
> 
> 
> > knd107 said:
> ...



If it makes you feel any better, I won't be getting a raise or bonus (that I am aware of).


----------



## BamaBino (Dec 18, 2011)

I passed! Got the letter from the Alabama board yesterday.


----------



## knd107 (Dec 19, 2011)

Passed!! NJ


----------



## sid (Dec 19, 2011)

for the people who passed the exam, can you please provide me with ideas on how to study for the test, I have been trying multiple times with no succes, your help is mostly appreciated....


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (Dec 19, 2011)

Study study study....I probably going to post a flash back of my life and what worked for me but not today...in my case i end up spending a lot of money and a looott of time to prepare but i passed on first try.


----------



## snerts50 (Dec 20, 2011)

Wildsoldier PE said:


> Study study study....I probably going to post a flash back of my life and what worked for me but not today...in my case i end up spending a lot of money and a looott of time to prepare but i passed on first try.


same i spent way too much money. time to try and sell some materials.


----------



## EEVA PE (Dec 20, 2011)

Passed


----------



## xd-data-ii (Dec 20, 2011)

I passed!!! 

Thank f... for that.

Thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## EEVA PE (Dec 20, 2011)

sid said:


> for the people who passed the exam, can you please provide me with ideas on how to study for the test, I have been trying multiple times with no succes, your help is mostly appreciated....


Do as many problems as you can. Understand the concepts. Keeping doing problems. When you find a problem you have difficulty with, study what you do not understand. Then keep doing problems. Ask questions in this forum about problems you do not understand. This forum helped me alot. I asked many questions here, and received help. Thanks to everyone that helped me.


----------



## ElecPwrPEOct11 (Dec 21, 2011)

I passed too! Congrats to everyone else who passed too. VA state board doesn't have any info but NCEES site posted it. No score shown. Thanks again for everyone and your terrific help. Now off to sell most of my study material. Msg me if interested.


----------



## mcb003 (Dec 21, 2011)

Passed in Minnesota on the first attempt.

My advice: buy the NCEES sample exam and understand the concepts for every problem in the book - that's actually not as hard of a thing to do as it sounds. Buy and use the NEC Handbook. Make a short index of where to find commonly-used concepts in the Camara manual. Buy an IES book for illumination problems. Understand that the real journey is in your preparation, not the test itself. Study hard and by the time April comes, sitting for the test will just be the one last step and not the dreaded date of doom. Start studying now.


----------

